# Carrera subway E



## sandyp (27 Jul 2021)

Is there a booklet/ info guide on this bike. I've just purshased from halfords, but they sent me away with No info one it.


----------



## AndyRM (27 Jul 2021)

What information is that you need?


----------



## vickster (27 Jul 2021)

Go back nd ask for info? Bikes can come with owner manuals. If no joy from store, try head office


----------



## Drago (27 Jul 2021)

The bike does come with a booklet, not that there's a lot to tell.

Several of us have both versions of that model. Ask away here...

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/the-subway-e-and-other-carrera-e-bikes-thread.272237/


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (28 Jul 2021)

There is a download link to an owners handbook on the site
https://www.halfords.com/bikes/elec...-bike-2.0---16in-18in-20in-frames-445926.html

you should have had it with the bike - not much in it but useful to have


----------

